# Christina Aguilera – Freunde drängen auf Entzug!



## Mandalorianer (3 März 2011)

*Christina Aguilera – Freunde drängen auf Entzug!​*

Schon länger wurde vermutet, dass Christinas neues Lebensgefühl seit ihrer Scheidung von Ehemann Jordan Bratman kein gutes Ende nehmen würde . Jetzt bringt es ein Freund der Sängerin auf den Punkt: „Sie hat völlig die Kontrolle verloren!“

Dass kann sie auf Dauer nicht nur das Sorgerecht für ihren Sohn kosten, sondern auch ihre Karriere zerstören. Denn auch die Geschäftspartner der Sängerin drängen mittlerweile auf einen Entzug. Werbeverträge in Millionenhöhe stehen auf dem Spiel. Nun gilt es ganz schnell, das Image der 30-Jährigen aufzupolieren.


Obwohl sie bei ihrer Alkoholfahrt von ihrem ebenfalls betrunkenen neuen Lover chauffiert wurde, hält sich Christinas Ex Jordan Bratman bisher noch vornehm zurück und kümmert sich weiterhin liebevoll um den gemeinsamen Sohn Max. Wann wird ihm endgültig der Kragen platzen?


Es ist laut Hollywood-Insidern wohl nur noch eine Frage der Zeit, bis sich X-Tina selbst in eine Entzugsklinik einweisen wird.


*Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Xtinalover (4 März 2011)

kannst zu mir kommen chrissi, wir machen soviel liebe da denkst du gar nicht daran einen zu trinken


----------

